

Database for PNG images - with possible high compression rate - albertzeyer
https://github.com/albertz/png-db

======
wladimir
Pretty interesting.

I've played with this idea as well, to make a lexicon of image tiles, and then
puzzle them together to achieve compression/recognition of large sets of
images and video data.

I wonder, though, how well does this work in practice, for photos and
illustrations? Deduplication works great for the specific application of
screenshots, but there is almost a zero chance that the tiles from two
different photos match exactly.

You'd need some kind of fuzzy matching, which will greatly increase the
computational cost of the algorithm.

